# How far north?



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of going for my swan tomorrow, living in West Jordan BR is a pretty good drive, but that may still be the best bet. What do you guys think.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I've decided to head up to BR in the morning for the 1st time. Any and all PM's re: 1st time swan hunt up there would be appreciated. THX.


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

salt creek has a ton of swans. Cant wail till i draw my swan tag i know where I will be going and there does not seam to be a lot of swan hunters up there


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Phil Sanders said:


> salt creek has a ton of swans. Cant wail till i draw my swan tag i know where I will be going and there does not seam to be a lot of swan hunters up there


unfortunately salt creek is to far north! cant hunt swans north of BRBR. so all the private clubs, PS and SC are off limits. however you can hunt swans at locomotive.

by the way please remove the "team norda" on your signature. that is classless!!
im beginning to think that you know whats going on, your just here to stir the pot. already after team bullock, me, delta and DU with only 7 posts. looks like we might have another TROLL...


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> by the way please remove the "team norda" on your signature. that is classless!!


Your whole signature is classless indeed!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I'm sure many fellow forum memebers would like to join me in inviting Phil to CYAO!


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

We got a little off the subject, but thanks anyway!


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been out to brbr about three times in the last week for ducks and could have shot swans everytime! tons of them out their! Even had them trying to decoy a couple of times! It seems to me that from 2:00pm on they flew alot better but still had them flying in the morning to.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dougtee said:


> We got a little off the subject, but thanks anyway!


Sorry about that dougtee. Just realize you were given bad information on Salt Creek. Good luck chasing the Big Whites. It is a great hunt for sure. PM me if you dont get one this week.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the same problem, One swan tag, NO SWAN. 
Can't get within 400 yards so far, except for one 60 yarder that I missed. Shouldn't have even shot in the first place actually.
Too much gas to make very many trips to BRBR, and none in any numbers anywhere else I have any info on. 
Oh well. Got till the 13th, heres to hoping.


----------



## duckmaster (Nov 2, 2008)

If you don't have a boat, BR is your best bet; Usually on 1B. Try to hit it during a front. Also, Crane can be good north of the T. I have always filled my tag in these places.


----------



## mark young (Sep 9, 2009)

Dear Mr. Sanders,

Please excuse the jump over from a not very savvy duck hunter, but your post is not only in accurate but derogatory and abrasive towards some fine organizations and people. Please discontinue your nonsense. What if I had taken my daughter to Salt Creek via your advice and shot a swan? Funny would have been out the door at that point.


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

mark young said:


> Dear Mr. Sanders,
> 
> Please excuse the jump over from a not very savvy duck hunter, but your post is not only in accurate but derogatory and abrasive towards some fine organizations and people. Please discontinue your nonsense. What if I had taken my daughter to Salt Creek via your advice and shot a swan? Funny would have been out the door at that point.


Dear Mr. Young,
May be you should take that fine little girl of yours down to clear Lake I know you could get one there. I even seen some with pink on them not sure whats that is about. But as far as your comment along others not sure whats wrong withs you mormons may be its all the wives you got back home in texas one is more then enough.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Phil Sanders said:


> Dear Mr. Young,
> May be you should take that fine little girl of yours down to clear Lake I know you could get one there. I even seen some with pink on them not sure whats that is about. But as far as your comment along others not sure whats wrong withs you mormons may be its all the wives you got back home in texas one is more then enough.


*a note to all just ignore this troll and he will eventually leave when he sees no one will play his game. :roll:


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I got a nice bird yesterday thanks in part to one of the forum members, (thanks for the info). Now maybe we can stop this BS.


----------



## mark young (Sep 9, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> [quote="Phil Sanders":21m2qcpw]
> Dear Mr. Young,
> May be you should take that fine little girl of yours down to clear Lake I know you could get one there. I even seen some with pink on them not sure whats that is about. But as far as your comment along others not sure whats wrong withs you mormons may be its all the wives you got back home in texas one is more then enough.


*a note to all just ignore this troll and he will eventually leave when he sees no one will play his game. :roll:[/quote:21m2qcpw]

Darin, thanks for the advice and offer to help. The swan hunt was great! I sent Mr. Sanders a P.M. with my contact info. Lets see if his cohones are as big as his mouth.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> [quote="Phil Sanders":2psqhecm]
> Dear Mr. Young,
> May be you should take that fine little girl of yours down to clear Lake I know you could get one there. I even seen some with pink on them not sure whats that is about. But as far as your comment along others not sure whats wrong withs you mormons may be its all the wives you got back home in texas one is more then enough.


*a note to all just ignore this troll and he will eventually leave when he sees no one will play his game. :roll:[/quote:2psqhecm]
Yeah, looking at his post history that is exactly what he is. Doesn't Pete or a mod have a magic ban button or something? :?:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dougtee said:


> I got a nice bird yesterday thanks in part to one of the forum members, (thanks for the info). Now maybe we can stop this BS.


Nice job!! What are the details? Any pics?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

mark young said:


> . Lets see if his cohones are as big as his mouth.


i highly doubt it. these guys are cowards who hide behind usernames and pc screens.

now lets see a pic or two!!! congrats on your swan!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on your swan. Im glad somebody helped you at. let see pic now.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

1 pic is posted under photo heading.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll resize and post a few more.


----------

